

IPv6 Support Required for All IP-Capable Nodes - ge0rg
http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc6540.txt

======
runningdogx
Maybe this will light a fire under the registrars and DNS hosting companies,
because some of them still don't support IPv6 glue records (for registrars) or
AAAA records (for DNS hosters).

<http://www.sixxs.net/faq/dns/?faq=ipv6glue>

------
alanh
Not a lot to see here — basically everyone is exhorted to treat IPv6 _and_ v4
compatibility as mandatory.

Interestingly, however, they basically said it sucks to see consumer devices
being sold without IPv6, and that there is little market pressure to change
the situation because obviously consumers don’t know or care or see it as
their responsibility.

------
obtu
In other words: IP implies IPv6. Don't say it speaks IP if what it supports is
just IPv4.

------
fpp
The support for IP6 is now mandatory vs the previous optional IETF RFC and has
now also the status of a best practice.

Talk to your ISP if they still don't support it.

~~~
mindslight
Unless IPv6 will make consumer ISPs once again willing to give static
addresses, there's no point waiting for them.

# apt-get install miredo

(Alternatively, if you already have a static IPv4 address and want a static
IPv6 address, setup 6to4. This however is about ten times as hard, and will
thus take about half an hour.)

~~~
StavrosK
What the hell? It worked! How did it work?

~~~
mindslight
Hahaha. Public tunnel servers at major interconnection points. Having a packet
stop off at a translation server isn't so terrible when it'd be traveling a
similar path regardless. Play with ip6 a bit, and you'll gain a _much_
different perspective of what is and is not important about it (sixxs.net will
even give you a static ip6 address if you don't have a static ip4 address, but
their tunnel servers can be quite out of the way).

~~~
zokier
he.net deserves a mention too. rumor has that it is bit less sucky than sixxs.

~~~
justincormack
Working fell for me for a year or so. Just chose it as they have local
connections.

------
gioele
Hyperlinked HTML version: <https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6540>

------
zokier
Does IETF have any way of enforcing such policy?

~~~
dsr_
No.

(Yes. Peer pressure. But an RFC which turns out to be infeasible to implement
or wildly speculative or what-have-you doesn't matter, because there won't be
any peers pointing out that you ought to do it this way...)

